#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Thailand to Florida

## dirtydog

Now Florida is quite nice, if I had the money all those years ago thats where i would be living, not some 3rd world country as I am now, sadly i didn't have the money, anyway you will find the weather forecast here.

*Florida Weather Forecasts*

----------


## S Landreth

Here is another helpful site you should visit before you think about living/vacationing in Florida.

The National Hurricane Center

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/

The weather (for the most part) is wonderful (especially when I go back to visit during March and April). However, the hurricanes and property taxes (up 34.37% in the past 2 years alone!) might keep most people from retiring there.

Hurricane season is from June 1st to November 30th of each year.

http://www.aoml.noaa.gov/hrd/tcfaq/G1.html

----------


## S Landreth

If you ever get a chance to visit South Florida I have listed some places that I think are nice which are outside the mainstream tourist destinations. 

Out on Key Biscayne there is Bill Baggs Cape Florida State Park ( http://www.floridastateparks.org/capeflorida/ ). It is a nice state park with a beach, pavilions to rent, fishing areas, lighthouse (history), etc. However, there is a harbor with a restaurant that many South Floridians (except seasoned boaters) know about. It is a nice place to spend ½ day walking/bicycling along nature paths (my dog loves the walk) and ending the day at the restaurant watching the boats come and go.







If you want to go to the beach while in South Florida, Hobie Beach at/on Key Biscayne is OK (not Crandon Park or Virginia Key Beach which are also on the Key). The beach has a nice sand bar (next to the Miami Seaquarium) you can sit on and watch the day go by. Mostly locals visit these two beaches on each side of the bridge.




On South Beach there is nice street you might want to visit for its bars and restaurants, that is outside the mainstream business/bar/restaurant area, its Espanola Way. There is a nice restaurant (Café Nuvo) on Espanola Way I frequent while in Miami that also caters to dogs (they have a dog menu).
Of course there is also Lincoln Road on the Beach ( http://www.lincolnroad.org/ ) that many tourists do not get a chance to visit, but it like South Beach is changing,..and not for the better in my opinion.




Some new places that seem to be doing better (than the South Beach area) are the Design District of Miami ( http://www.zagat.com/Restaurants/Miami/DesignDistrict ) and the Mary Brickell Village and surrounding area of Miami ( http://www.marybrickellvillage.com/home.asp ) for its night life and restaurants. If you get a chance to visit either one of these areas you should,...but please be careful in both neighborhoods,..the wrong turn will/might take you into an area of town you shouldnt be in.

----------


## Bones

> Now Florida is quite nice, if I had the money all those years ago thats where i would be living,



I agree, florida is nice. but i thought you didn't like americans DD? what would you do about all of _them_ over there?  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

Florida is not Americans, it is part of the USA

----------


## S Landreth

Key West and the Disney/Orlando area are common for many visitors. 

Bahia Honda is a state park near Key West where you can rent cottages/camp sites and even tents by the night ( http://www.bahiahondapark.com/ ) and still be close enough to visit Key West (driving) but not have to spend the type of money needed to stay in a hotel in Key West. However, the park seems to stay booked, so you might want to think about reserving early if you intend to stay there. At Bahia Honda they have a nice family beach area and you also schedule snorkeling trips, rent kayaks, go fishing, etc. 

We went on the snorkeling trip (ferry you out to a reef and let you explore) while driving down to Key West on this trip. A murky picture is posted below of some fish we saw while out over the reef.

The best time to visit Key West, I think is towards the end of October every year for Fantasy Fest ( http://www.fantasyfest.net/schedule.cfm ). It can be a good time,.however getting a room in the area is difficult and you have to plan early if you intend to visit. The place gets packed! A lot of ½ naked women, in the streets.

Key West has a lot to offer a tourist, but mostly beer and fishing. If you like both,..you would be in heaven here.

Just a suggestion if you plan to visit the Key,I have stayed in a few places in the Keys but so far the Pier House ( http://www.pierhouse.com/ ) has been the best.

Below are other places you might want to visit while in Key West. 


Bahia Honda Snorkeling Trip



Southern Most Point of the Continental United States (it seems everyone who visits the Key has to get their picture taken here)


View from the Room at Pier House

If you have kids,..

Key West Butterfly Conservatory ( http://www.keywestbutterfly.com/conservatory.htm )





And the Hemingway Home 
http://www.hemingwayhome.com/HTML/main_menu.html



Most tourist visiting the Central Florida area visit Disney World. The girlfriend wanted to see the Disney Main Street Parade and Fireworks Display at Disney World while we were in the Central Florida area, so we stayed one evening at the Grand Floridian ( http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/resorts/grand-floridian-resort-and-spa/ ). One day, visiting Disney (rides are for young kids, we did not do) and the next day visiting Universal (the rides here are great!). I dont think most people need any more than two full days to do both parks, if the parks are not too busy.

Disney World Main Street Electrical Parade and the Fireworks Display, seen from the Grand Floridian. These videos (if you have kids they might enjoy watching these) are extremely dark, but you can make out the characters and the fireworks. 






Part 1, Disney World Main Street Electrical Parade






Part 2, Disney World Main Street Electrical Parade







Part 3, Fireworks display



Here is a video of the Grand Floridian

----------


## S Landreth

Here are a couple of random shots taken around Florida (Southern portion).




Port of Miami Miami-Dade County - Port of Miami 




Stiltsville http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stiltsville_(Florida)




Florida Everglades (she saw the gator and wanted a picture next to it) Everglades National Park (U.S. National Park Service) 




Florida Sandhill Crane Sandhill Cranes




Cypress Head Cypress Swamps - Stillwater Swamps - Bottomland Forest Ecosystems - Forest Resources - Florida Forest Stewardship - Institute of Food and Agricultural Sciences Extension






Two Bald Eagles in flight (upset because we are too close to their nest, you can hear them complaining over the wind if you listen closely)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bald_eagle

----------


## S Landreth

> Now Florida is quite nice, if I had the money all those years ago thats where i would be living,.............


 



Start of Hurricane Season 09

Why its a good idea to vacation in Florida and not live. From the front page (on line) of the Miami Herald today (August 16, 2009).

----------


## fish

hurricane season is "officially" june 1st to november 30th but tell mother nature that. this year we have been very lucky no major storms "yet", touch wood. there is a tropical storm (Ida) today off the coast of Nicaragua which could bring some bad weather to Florida in a few days, hopefully it will not be too bad.

----------


## robuzo

I'm planning to be in Florida roughly two weeks from now, Delray Beach.  The best English pub I've ever been to in the States is in Delray, even if it is owned by a scouser:
The Blue Anchor British Pub...... 19th Century Pub Imported From England

Of all the cool off-the-beaten track places in Flawda, I like the springs the best; crystal clear water and abundant fish and wildlife, including manatees.  My two faves are:
Alexander Springs

Blue Spring Blue Spring State Park Ranger Photos » Florida State Parks


When I go to the Keys I rarely go south of Key Largo, because most of the good diving is there.  If I do venture south I go to Big Pine Key, home of the tiny Key Deer:
Key Deer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Otherwise, the Everglades during the winter (dry) months offers a stunning variety and volume of wildlife.  I'd post some photos but can't seem to get links to my Picassa album to work here.

----------


## robuzo

Cranes near Alexander Springs:


Baby gators in the glades:

With mum:


Eats baby gators when mum's away:


Butterflies in Glades:

----------


## Rattanaburi

Looks nice. You can move there. Prices crashed in a lot of areas. Lots of trailers but hey you can live there. 

one property
Office Website Property Details

UNitedCountry Realestate
Search Rural & Recreational Property By State - United Country

----------


## S Landreth

Another place to visit while in Florida is Daytona Beach (youre allowed to drive on this wide beach). Besides racing there are other events that take place during the year there,..for example, Bike Week and Spring Break (not like it once was).

----------


## S Landreth

If you are in Miami during the month of March, I suggest visiting Calle Ocho if they are having the street party that is held every year. It is 16 city blocks of dancing, music and food.


 


Along 8th Street (Calle Ocho) they set up different stages with different bands playing throughout the afternoon.




 

 

 

Plenty of good food. 



 

 

Links:http://www.miami.com/calle-ocho-lets-get-this-party-started-article

http://www.carnavalmiami.com/home.html

----------


## Cenovis

Now if you look at this photos I must say, what a beautiful place. Lets you wonder why so many Amis are coming over to Thailand  :mid:

----------


## S Landreth

^Not enough Asians? 

Many people have heard about the beautiful beaches in Ft. Lauderdale, Florida,..



 

but if you are ever in Ft. Lauderdale you might want to stop by East Las Olas Boulevard, also. Las Olas Boulevard is the downtown (business center) of Broward County. Besides being the hub of the business center it is also a nice outdoor shopping area (higher end) with some nice restaurants and bars.



 


 


Some art work in a gallery along Las Olas.


 

Theres a nice neighborhood around East Las Olas,canals (that will lead out to the intercoastal waterway) behind most every home. Seems theres a boat in every back yard.


 

East Las Olas home page: http://www.lasolasboulevard.com/

----------


## S Landreth

If youre ever in Florida and would like to see a sporting event, there are many teams to pick from. Tonight we attended Open Night (2012 Season) at the new Marlins Park.




first pitch at the park,..







Professional Sport Teams in Florida:

Miami Marlins (baseball) @ The Official Site of The Miami Marlins | marlins.com: Homepage
Tampa Bay Rays (baseball) @ The Official Site of The Tampa Bay Rays | raysbaseball.com: Homepage
Miami Heat (basketball) @ THE OFFICIAL SITE OF THE MIAMI HEAT
Orlando Magic (basketball) @ THE OFFICIAL SITE OF THE ORLANDO MAGIC
Jacksonville Jaguars (football) @ Official Site of the Jacksonville Jaguars
Miami Dolphins (football) @ Official Website of the Miami Dolphins
Tampa Bay Buccaneers (football) @ Official Site of the Tampa Bay Buccaneers
Florida Panthers in Miami (ice hockey) @ The Official Web Site - Florida Panthers
Tampa Bay Lightning (ice hockey) @ Tampa Bay Lightning

Each year Florida also holds the,..

Sony Ericsson Open (tennis) @ Tennis - Sony Ericsson Open - Home

Doral Golf Tournament @ http://www.miamiandbeaches.com/doral...tournament.asp

Daytona 500 @ DAYTONA 500 - Daytona International Speedway

I am sure I have missed a few events.

----------


## robuzo

Now, if you are bored spitless by baseball (who isn't?), come to Delray Beach for the tennis:
Tennis - ATP World Tour - Tennis Tournament - Delray Beach International Tennis Championships - Delray Beach, U.S.A.

And the best English pub in Florida (interview with the scouse owner):

----------


## nigelandjan

A wonderfull place for a holiday and now the wife has a UK passport were off there next year ,, I shall be doing the Richard Petty raceday at Daytona whilst I'm there.

  Thanks for all the pics and tips SL

----------


## S Landreth

> Now, if you are bored spitless by baseball (who isn't?), come to Delray Beach for the tennis:
> Tennis - ATP World Tour - Tennis Tournament - Delray Beach International Tennis Championships - Delray Beach, U.S.A.


You’re awful  :Smile: 

But hey, let me know when you’re (with son, cause he might enjoy the game even if you don’t!) in town and I will send you a couple tickets.

Let me know now, before I start giving them out and I’ll set aside any game (Marlins Schedule | marlins.com: Schedule) you would like to see when you’re back home visiting.

You might enjoy yourself and especially the view (the seat right behind you and the four seats just to the right of you in the next row up).





> A wonderfull place for a holiday and now the wife has a UK passport were off there next year ,, I shall be doing the Richard Petty raceday at Daytona whilst I'm there.



I hope you both enjoy your stay while in Florida and hope you’ll consider posting at least one picture on this thread (with description) of the event (Richard Petty Race Day in Daytona). I have heard of it but have never experienced it.  

Fastest I’ve been in a car (I wasn’t behind the wheel) was 126mph (maybe 128?) and that was more than I would consider doing now-a-days, even if it was Mr. Petty doing the driving (or someone from his team).

----------


## robuzo

^LOL, thanks!

----------


## nigelandjan

Thanks SL  I will do a thread on it mate ,, probably for the 2 weeks were there ,, so it will give the usual suspects on here the chance to throw rocks at me  :Smile:

----------


## S Landreth

Couple of other places to visit when in Florida,..

We recently had some guests (with teenagers) in town and took them to visit Universal in Orlando (Universal Studios Orlando) for a few days. We had great weather the entire time and the kids loved it. These rides are fun, even for adults. There are height restrictions with most of these rides.


Another place I used to visit a lot when I was younger was the Coconut Grove area in Miami (Coconut Grove  The Official Coconut Grove & BID Website). It has gotten a little uppity since the 70s but still a nice place to visit if youre in South Florida.

Dinner at  Scottys Landing (SCOTTY'S LANDING - Casual Waterfront Dining Miami, FL) next door to the Miami City Hall, in the Grove.








> Thanks SL  I will do a thread on it mate ,, probably for the 2 weeks were there ,, so it will give the usual suspects on here the chance to throw rocks at me


Looking forward to that thread.

----------


## S Landreth

Yesterday we visited the Wat in South Florida for their Songkran Festival for a short time. We were there for the festival a few years ago and there was a crowd of about 100 to 150 people. At this years event there were at least 400 and maybe upwards of 500 people there by the time we left, at about 11am.

Anyway,.if you do visit South Florida with a Thai there is a Wat she can visit during her stay: Wat Buddharangsi of Miami

----------


## Ceburat1

I retired in Florida.  I worked and lived there for over thirty years.  It's all that's been said above and more.  It is a great and beautiful place, the best of the USA.  For a vacation, if you have the money, it is a must.  If you are rich it is great for retirement. If you are just an average Joe as I, then don't even think it. TOO EXPENSIVE.

----------


## S Landreth

Earlier in this thread I referred to the Mary Brickell Village (Mary Brickell Village in Downtown Miami) as a place you should consider visiting if you come to Miami (Southeastern edge of Downtown Miami).

The girlfriend and I took a friend to the area for dinner a couple of weeks ago and we revisited it again last night for dinner, because of that last experience. I used to visit the area because it was close to the house, but after this trip I believe we’ll be visiting the area even more. 8 – 10 years ago when I was going down there the crowds were small in comparison to what they are today. With Brickell’s large growing condo community and it being so close to downtown Miami it draws a nice group of people.








The Herald had a write about dinning in the Brickell area yesterday, if you would like read it: Brickell dining scene comes to life

Gabriela Rodriguez has lived on Brickell Key for more than a decade, but until recently a night out invariably meant trekking over the causeway to South Beach.

Now Rodriguez sticks much closer to home, enjoying the influx of restaurants and nightlife that have turned Brickell Avenue, Southeast First Avenue and the surrounding area into a hot spot of its own.

----------


## bobsmith12

Florida is awesome place for vacations. You can enjoy the beaches of south Florida. No doubt its one of the hottest tourist destinations around the globe.
______________________

----------


## S Landreth

This year (2012) we had a chance to visit Key West, Florida during Fantasy Fest. If you would like to view the thread you can do it here: https://teakdoor.com/travel-the-world...st-2012-a.html (Key West, Florida - Fantasy Fest 2012 with the Thai girlfriend (NSFW))

This thread is not safe to open in front of children or while at work.

----------


## robuzo

^Did you fly into KW? Anyone thinking of driving to KW for the first time should know that if you time that drive incorrectly it's a nightmare- a scenic nightmare, but still a nightmare.

----------


## S Landreth

^we did fly in and out using American Eagle (there are many other airlines that do travel there) and in the thread (about 2012 Fantasy Fest) I did give the readers a small warning about driving to the Keys during Fantasy Fest.

----------


## S Landreth

The girlfriend landed in Miami about two weeks ago (for a three month stay) and after a couple of days and only one Thai meal (in Miami) we left for the middle of the state for a couple of weeks. She started looking for Thai food in the area and ran across Wat Mongkolratanaram (also known as Wat Tampa) which is still a two hour drive. We went to visit the Wat today (Sunday).

Evidently every Sunday they have a Sunday Market with plenty of Thai food available. If you have a Thai spouse (or are looking for some Thai food) and are in the Central Florida area (Disney World/Universal), it might make for a nice half day trip out to the Wat.

Nice grounds








Plenty of guests






Their Thai temple dog (this one looks to be in good shape)

----------


## thaistyle29

after living through the worst hurricane to hit south florida everr anything that comes thailands way would be a walk in the park

----------


## robuzo

SL, nice to see that Tampa has something going for it- not as if Ybor City is any great shakes nowadays.

How does  Wat Mongkolratanaram compare with the one in Homestead Welcome to Wat Miami | Gallery ? Perhaps to my discredit I didn't take my son there during our recent stay, saving it for when Mommy comes was the excuse that we agreed to use when Mommy asked.

----------


## S Landreth

> How does Wat Mongkolratanaram compare with the one in Homestead Welcome to Wat Miami | Gallery ?


Like night and day. This one on the south side of Tampa is so nice compared to the one in South Dade. I was expecting the typical Thai Wat (nothing special) way out of town (because of property prices) which it was. But the view this Wat has along the Tampa Bypass Canal was impressive, to say the least. Benches, tables, a dock, the Oaks and a designated meditation area for guests to enjoy while at the Wat is something Homestead is lacking.

Knowing your location in Florida; if you do visit a Wat, you might want to make the extra drive and visit the one in Tampa on a Sunday (between 10:30 am  1:30pm). Expect a nice crowd (and a variety of Asians).

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by robuzo
> 
> 
> How does Wat Mongkolratanaram compare with the one in Homestead Welcome to Wat Miami | Gallery ?
> 
> 
> Like night and day. This one on the south side of Tampa is so nice compared to the one in South Dade. I was expecting the typical Thai Wat (nothing special) way out of town (because of property prices) which it was. But the view this Wat has along the Tampa Bypass Canal was impressive, to say the least. Benches, tables, a dock, the Oaks and a designated meditation area for guests to enjoy while at the Wat is something Homestead is lacking.
> 
> Knowing your location in Florida; if you do visit a Wat, you might want to make the extra drive and visit the one in Tampa on a Sunday (between 10:30 am  1:30pm). Expect a nice crowd (and a variety of Asians).


My aunt has a ranch near Tampa- she taught my son to ride during our last visit. We'll check it out next time we are in FL, cheers!

----------


## beazalbob69

> The girlfriend landed in Miami about two weeks ago (for a three month stay) and after a couple of days and only one Thai meal (in Miami) we left for the middle of the state for a couple of weeks. She started looking for Thai food in the area and ran across Wat Mongkolratanaram (also known as Wat Tampa) which is still a two hour drive. We went to visit the Wat today (Sunday).
> 
> Evidently every Sunday they have a Sunday Market with plenty of Thai food available. If you have a Thai spouse (or are looking for some Thai food) and are in the Central Florida area (Disney World/Universal), it might make for a nice half day trip out to the Wat.
> 
> Nice grounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The wife and I used to go here about 5-6 times a year as we lived in Sarasota just about 1 hour south. The next closest Wat was in Orlando.

It is a really nice place. The food market on Sundays is great but usually very packed and busy expect a long line to get anything. I have waited a half hour just to get some fried bananas before.

If you really want to experience this Wat go on one of the big Thai holidays they do a really nice job of bringing the Tampa Bay areas Thai and Lao population together.

What I found amusing was watching all of the Thai's there acting like they are all Hi-So from wealthy families around Bangkok instead of Ex issanites! Just check out the cars in the parking lot. More bimmers and Mercs than you can count. 

Thais know how to make a life for themselves in other countries that is for sure most end up as business owners and rather wealthy.

It is a nice day out and it helped my Wife with her homesickness in the beginning.

----------


## S Landreth

If youre ever in Coconut Grove (the Grove is a neighborhood/town in the Miami area) while in Florida you might want to try out the Peacock Garden Cafe, for breakfast, lunch or dinner. Great food.


Hers was a red snapper and mine, crab cakes and mashed potatoes.

----------


## natalie8

Nice pics and updates, S. Thanks.

----------


## rickschoppers

> Florida is not Americans, it is part of the USA


I thought it was part of Cuba.

----------


## Makmak456

Ahh, my home town Wat Tampa when I'm in FLA .....oh ya ....if ya go to 
the sunday market, plan on getting there by 9:30 am it fills up fast
Chok Dee

----------


## S Landreth

Earlier in this thread I made a comment. I said, I thought South Beach had been changing and not for the better. Well the girlfriend (and most tourists) does not know the difference and thinks its nice so we decided to stay out on the barrier island for a few weeks.

I will post a series of pictures (some with descriptions) to show all of you, South Beach. But before I do I would like to share what it used to be like.

Growing up in South Florida there were a few beaches we; as kids, would frequent. South Beach; First Street Beach is what it used to be called, was one of them. However when we used to visit, there was a pier that would separate our beach from their beach (older folks, their families and tourists). The pier is no longer there. Its like a free-for-all now. You have tourists (some old people) and locals sharing the same beach. Its not that bad if you figure some of the people it attracts, now-a-days. There are some beautiful women that show up here.


South Beach used to be a quiet neighborhood, filled with old snow birds living out their final days in the beautiful weather (snow birds cannot afford the property now and were pushed/bought/taxed out). But now and on most weekends it could take you as much as a half hour to drive 15 blocks along Ocean Drive (from 1st street to 15th street). Bumper to bumper with cars, showing off what they are driving, looking for a parking space or girls). Another thing I miss is the Dog Tracks parking area at First Street (the Dog Track is no longer there). The tracks parking lot was open to the public and where we could easily find a parking spot, for a 1.50 all day (two story parking area overlooking the beach where you could get out of the sun and the place most kids would congregate). Its no longer there and trying to find a place to park on the weekend within a few blocks of the beach is next to impossible. But if youre staying in a hotel along the beach, a lot of them (higher end) have valet parking. If you went searching for a parking spot more than a few blocks from the beach you have to have a special decal on the car (for property owners only) to park along the street.

In the early 80s I saw the change coming with nice; but quaint, new restaurants opening up along Ocean Drive in the old hotels (a lot are protected under a historical site ordinance and cannot be altered too much from their Art Deco design). Still it was considered a local spot with few celebrities making their way out or purchasing up property. During the mid-80s there was a boom and the place took off. But it was new and not many people knew of it. Now most all those people/owners have left and we now have the late comers visiting and buying up property (putting up hi-end shops/restaurants/hotels/apartment buildings), which is nice for Miamis tourist industry.

Its still a nice place (I hope the pictures below will convey that message) and the weather is great most of the year, but its hard not to be reminded how it used to be.

The high tourist area of South Beach is considered the 10 blocks between 5th and 15th and from Ocean Drive (runs parallel to the beach) west for 3 blocks to Washington Avenue.


I am going to start off with pictures with the two Thai restaurants that are worth visiting if you enjoy Thai food and the south and west sides of South Beach, that are not seen by most tourists. Most tourists stay within the limits I described above [10 blocks between 5th and 15th and from Ocean Drive (runs parallel to the beach) west for 3 blocks to Washington Avenue].

The first; and recently opened, Thai restaurant is the Khong River House along Lincoln Road. Good food and nice atmosphere, but the music can be a bit loud if youre trying to carry on a conversation.








The second Thai restaurant; better food according to the Thai girlfriend, is the Thai House (http://thaihousesobe.com/ThaiHouse/) along Washington Avenue. 


Both the south and west sides of South Beach (Miami Beach) rest along the water. Government Cut (leads you into the Port of Miami) abuts the south and west abuts the intracoastal waterway/Biscayne Bay.

Theres a picturesque walkway along the entire route that makes a great place to walk/run/skate/dog walking/cycling/etc. with two restaurants (Monty's Raw Bar at South Beach & Smith & Wollensky's ) and the Miami Beach Marina along the route.


















Next week, I'll show the beach and surrounding area/s.

----------


## natalie8

Thanks for the great pics and recommendations again, S. Greenage if I can.

----------


## S Landreth

^Thank you Natalie

South Beach and the few blocks from the beach.

Most tourists who come to visit South Beach will find themselves along this part of the beach (in Miami).











Ocean Drive runs along the beach and is also the most active spot on the beach with its nice restaurants, bars and hotels.














Just one block west of Ocean Drive is Collins Avenue where youll find most of the higher end shops, some restaurants and hotels.


One more block west of Collins Avenue is Washington Avenue. Washington Avenue isnt as nice as either Collins or Ocean, but there are still a few nice shops, restaurants and bars along this stretch of road.




Most people consider South Beach (the tourist part) running from 5th Street to 15th street. 15th Street is Espanola Way (https://www.facebook.com/dineespanolaway just west of the beach). Its a little out of the way and most tourists dont know about it but there are a very few but nice restaurants and shops here. A nicer area just a couple of blocks north is Lincoln Road (17th street) which is within walking distance and worth a visit. They have some very nice restaurants/clubs and shops at the Lincoln Road Mall.










And one last shot; to end this part of the South Beach posts, of the sunrise today while at South Beach.

----------


## S Landreth

If youre ever in (Downtown) Miami and you want to get away from the tourists (but not the crowds) for a good meal, Garcias Seafood Grill and Fish Market is a nice place to visit along the Miami River.

----------


## DJ Pat

Jeez some of those pics look like Beach Road Pattaya but through rose tinted glasses

----------


## S Landreth

> Was at the wat in Tampa, Florida yesterday (Sunday, early Father's Day)


Well? What did you think of it? Any pictures?

----------


## S Landreth

Today we received a bit of an education about Floridas Everglades Nation Park.

Ive taken the girlfriend on airboat rides into the glades but today was the first time she was taught about the glades in a way I couldnt explain to her.

If you would like to get up close and an education about the park you (your kids) might want to do a Swamp Walk (there's a gift shop at Clyde Butcher's place). But watch out, the park isnt the place it used to be when I was a growing up.








It might be a good idea to check the season before you decide to take a swamp walk. There is a season which they are not offered.

----------


## robuzo

^An English friend of mine recently did the Shark Valley bike ride and was very impressed- said the nearest thing to it is safari in East Africa. The wildlife in the Glades is amazing (for birds and large reptiles- you'll see more large mammals in Yellowstone).

----------


## robuzo

During my son's spring break we visited Wat Tampa, which offers quite good Thai food at reasonable prices on Sundays, as well as a copacetic place to dine along the river. 

My son is a bloody Arsenal supporter and happened to run into two other bloody Arsenal supporters at the wat. I didn't take their photos, but here he is with my delightful niece.

----------


## FloridaBorn

> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
> 
> Now Florida is quite nice, if I had the money all those years ago thats where i would be living,.............
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> ...


Rubbish, the sky is falling, the sky is falling, lived here my entire life plenty of notification to take action and the chance of getting a direct hit is less then winning the lottery, only a long time native would know that of course.. Take hurricanes over tornado's, volcano's, Tsunami's or earthquakes any time.. For the short and inconsistent threat relative to the surroundings and weather, Florida is unmatched..

2013 was supposed to be busy and was lowest the hurricane season on record..

Hey Rob, why didn't you come by and say hello!! Just across in Orlando..

----------


## FloridaBorn

> ^An English friend of mine recently did the Shark Valley bike ride and was very impressed- said the nearest thing to it is safari in East Africa. The wildlife in the Glades is amazing (for birds and large reptiles- you'll see more large mammals in Yellowstone).


The Glades also has the elusive black Panther as well as many other mammals so best not to underestimate it but the mountains does have more then the Everglades, did you happen to see Bear Grills episode when he survived in the Everglades?

----------


## FloridaBorn

> Florida is awesome place for vacations. You can enjoy the beaches of south Florida. No doubt its one of the hottest tourist destinations around the globe.
> ______________________


Actually on the gulf coast has some of the highest rated beaches in the world...

----------


## FloridaBorn

> Thanks SL  I will do a thread on it mate ,, probably for the 2 weeks were there ,, so it will give the usual suspects on here the chance to throw rocks at me


So Nige where's the thread? Is it here? Or haven't you made it over yet?

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by S Landreth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by dirtydog
> ...


We were in Bradenton and Bushnell (my aunt has a ranch there), then Deland. 




> Bear Grills episode when he survived in the Everglades


Surviving the Glades in winter would be a piece of cake. Surviving in summer. . .better find out whatever the Seminoles used to keep the mosquitoes and flies away pre-DEET if you don't want to be drained. I once on a clear day in August in the Glades was assaulted by what I thought initially was a strange lone black cloud in a blue sky (in all seriousness).

I was talking with a biologist about the sightings of "black panthers" in Florida- since there are no melanistic pumas what people are probably seeing are jaguarundis, which were introduced a while back by some nut and are apparently doing OK. Hope they can deal with the damned pythons.

----------


## FloridaBorn

> Now if you look at this photos I must say, what a beautiful place. Lets you wonder why so many Amis are coming over to Thailand


Me too, I've been saying this all along whilst over there but most there can't relate to what I tell them. Finally called me back and happy to be home.

----------


## FloridaBorn

> Surviving the Glades in winter would be a piece of cake. Surviving in summer.


Yes we have some of the best winter/spring/fall weather anywhere IMO, summers are hotter then Thailand with the humidity levels.. In my youth I camped in the everglades once and the sound of the mossies flying around was deafening and thought they'd carry me away at any moment, very hard to get sleep, at least they're big enough to get a good swat at them unlike the stealth mossies in Thailand that seem to disappear right in front of you.

----------


## robuzo

^Summer is fine here, at least on the coast- better than being in NY or Tokyo in August- especially for diving and fishing.

----------


## FloridaBorn

Where's here? You're in Florida now? This thread is making me homesick and I'm in Florida now, I'm sooooo glad to be back.. I needed this wake up call, things have been rough lately but it's reminded me of my toughest day here being better then many of my best days elsewhere..

----------


## robuzo

> Where's here? You're in Florida now? This thread is making me homesick and I'm in Florida now, I'm sooooo glad to be back.. I needed this wake up call, things have been rough lately but it's reminded me of my toughest day here being better then many of my best days elsewhere..


Yes, we are in Delray Beach. Shit hit the fan in Bangers while we were back for a visit and we stayed. I'm pretty sure I am missing Thailand more than my kid does, and I am only missing the food, not having to take out a HELOC to go to the dentist, my mates and one other thing.

----------


## RawOne

All the pics were great.  Thanks for sharing.  If you have ever been in a hurricane, you will know why many people don't want to live in Florida.

I like the weather here in Thailand...warm and hot.  Wished I had moved here 30 years ago.  I was born in Norfolk, Virginia... a great place to visit too. Plenty of beaches and golf courses if you are into either...

----------


## astasinim

Heres some of the wildlife from last year.



Osprey with lunch



Some type of Heron?













Clearwater beach

----------


## S Landreth

2014 Songkran at Wat Mongkolratanaram, Tampa, Florida 

Today we traveled over to the Tampa Wat to celebrate Songkran. They had a nice show of people.














We have attended Songkran in Tampa and previously at the Wat in Miami and it seems the Wat in Tampa draws a much larger crowd which (I think) makes for a better festival.

________________

If you're ever in the South Florida area when the Miami Heat are playing I would suggest seeing them, especially if you're with your Thai spouse. Last Friday evening was the first time the girlfriend attended a professional basketball game. She was thrilled with the game and enjoyed the enthusiasm of the crowd. I think the Heat gained a new fan.




__________________




> All the pics were great.  Thanks for sharing.  If you have ever been in a hurricane, you will know why many people don't want to live in Florida.
> 
> I like the weather here in Thailand...warm and hot.  Wished I had moved here 30 years ago.  I was born in Norfolk, Virginia... a great place to visit too. Plenty of beaches and golf courses if you are into either...


Ive seen/felt more than I care to mention growing up in South Florida. Betsy and Andrew were the worst, during my time here. I moved my family to the Miami office (much stronger building); from our home on the water here in Miami (I was concerned about the water surge), during Andrew. Andrew was bad at the office and at my home but not as bad as it was in the southern portion of Dade County where it made landfall. Two close friends lost their homes when Andrew hit, while they were in it, with their kids.

One friend ended up with his wife and two young daughters in a hallway of his home. That hallway was the only part of the structure with roof after the storm blew by. Another friend ended up in his company truck with his family, under the concrete carport after the storm took his entire home (took the roof and blew out the windows) . Both men told me that their children used to shake when they heard a thunder storm approaching years after the storm.

________________




> Originally Posted by S Landreth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by dirtydog
> ...


Math/Science must not have been one of your best subjects. Hitting the Florida lottery (pick 6) 1 in 22.9 million chance and getting hit by a tropical storm or hurricane in Florida 1 in 10 chance.

170 years of hurricanes






> For the short and inconsistent threat relative to the surroundings and weather, Florida is unmatched..


Florida does have beautiful weather (and why I have been promoting it for vacationers here at TD) and its why I come back every year (besides family/friends/taxes/business) but I dont think you own property along the coast where; I believe, most TD members when thinking about Florida would prefer to be/live and the reason why I stated its good idea to vacation and not live. I dont believe most TD members understand the high cost of living along the Florida coast and the future hazard property owners along the coast might be faced with.

I do hope there are still a handful of wealthy developers/investors in the future as ignorant as you because I do have some absolutely beautiful pieces of property in South Florida to unload when the time is right.




> Take hurricanes over tornado's, volcano's, Tsunami's or earthquakes any time..


Tornadoes do touch down in Florida and are destructive. Used to have 12 bald eagles (girlfriend says 13?) and after a tornado made a short pass (one of three that year) over a piece of property (in time oceanfront property), it left it with only 9.

Future Florida shoreline?


Like I said, Florida is a wonderful place to vacation, but not to live [especially in the backward god awful Central Florida region (except for a few counties)]. 




> .........


I suggest you request modifying your user name; here at TD, so that people understand more about you and your posts. Drop the "born" and add "h".




> .........


suits you  :Smile: 
________________





> Heres some of the wildlife from last year.


Some great pictures and I hope you were using a telephoto lens with the shot above.  :Smile:

----------


## astasinim

Yes indeed. I was a good few feet away and using the wife as cover.  :Smile: 

I havent a clue what kind of snake it is, or whether it poisonous or not. Perhaps you could shed some light?

----------


## S Landreth

> Yes indeed. I was a good few feet away and using the wife as cover. 
> 
> I havent a clue what kind of snake it is, or whether it poisonous or not. Perhaps you could shed some light?


I will and hope it helps others as well. If you see snake like the one you took a picture of, please move away from it. It is a cottonmouth or what some will call a water moccasin. 




> Behavior:
> 
> While cottonmouths are not necessarily aggressive, they are venomous and should be avoided when encountered.

----------


## astasinim

Ouch. I`ve heard of those. I believe it can be quite nasty if bitten by one.

----------


## S Landreth

Florida has over 1,260 miles (2,027 km) of coastline with some wonderful beaches and diving spots.

During this trip to Florida we were able to find some time to enjoy the water just off of Miamis coast and inside the waterways. 
























There are some wonderful dive shops (that will supply you with all you need if you dont want to travel with your equipment/gear) and boats that service the area.

Brickell Key and Miami

----------


## astasinim

Great shots. We`ll be there again next month. This time, I`ll get a chance to try out my Xiaomi Yi under water.

----------


## Kurgen

> I`ll get a chance to try out my Xiaomi Yi under water.


Blow up doll?

----------


## baldrick

nice photos as always S Landreth

----------


## Storekeeper

This old bugger I know recently retired out of Atsugi, Japan to Miami after 52 years serving the Department of the Navy ... 30 years in the Navy followed by 22 years of federal civil service. He posted the address where he lived so I googled it and found out he paid I think it was just under $300K for a super nice looking 6 bedroom house.

----------


## astasinim

> Originally Posted by astasinim
> 
> I`ll get a chance to try out my Xiaomi Yi under water.
> 
> 
> Blow up doll?



Nah. https://secure.realdoll.com/

----------


## S Landreth

> Great shots. We`ll be there again next month. This time, I`ll get a chance to try out my Xiaomi Yi under water.


Ive seen underwater shots taken with a GoPro and some have been great. I wonder what a Xiaomi Yi will do? It looks nice. I hope youll consider posting some pictures after your trip to Florida.




> nice photos as always S Landreth


Thank you Rick. I had the calm water working with me (not much of a current so it was clear) and a Nikon CoolPix AW130 that made all the difference.

----------


## astasinim

> Originally Posted by astasinim
> 
> 
> Great shots. We`ll be there again next month. This time, I`ll get a chance to try out my Xiaomi Yi under water.
> 
> 
> Ive seen underwater shots taken with a GoPro and some have been great. I wonder what a Xiaomi Yi will do? It looks nice. I hope youll consider posting some pictures after your trip to Florida.


So far, its holding up well against the go pro and at a fraction of the cost. However, it has yet to be tested underwater.
I`ll put up a few shots when we get back.

----------


## Paddy Whackery

> Originally Posted by Kurgen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by astasinim
> ...


The Asa Akira one looks 'wicked' scary...

----------


## S Landreth

Another nice thing about Florida is that it is close to the Caribbean Basin. 

Ive visited the Caymans and Jamaica when I was younger and never thought about visiting the Bahamas or Cuba until recently.

I have always associated the Bahamas with gambling and since I dont gamble, why go? But they seemed to have made some places a little more kid/family friendly. At least the place where we were staying.

We spent most of our time in the water and I made a short video of our adventure (sharks/turtles/barracuda/wrecks).




Some pictures,.










If you are thinking about visiting; with your Thai spouse, do not use the only Bahamian Embassy in Asia (Beijing, China) for their Visa services. Use the Bahamian Embassy in Miami, Florida. It will take your Thai spouse at least two months (and an unsurmountable amount of paper work) to get a Visa from the office in Beijing. At the Miami office it shouldnt take any longer than two to three days with proof of an American Visa (multiple entry), flight plan (to and from the Bahamas), accommodations (while in the Bahamas) and three recent photos.

Cuba

Our first time visiting the island I have heard so much about growing up in South Florida. It was just a (long) weekend visit, but well be returning. Our accommodations in Havana were wonderful.

some pictures,.....

National Capitol Building Havana


Fulgencio Batista private rail car


Revolution Square/José Martí Memorial


Morro Castle/Fortress 


Monserrate Street


Getting your Thai spouse a Visa to visit Cuba isnt difficult. All theyll need is a simple tourist card.

----------


## PeeCoffee

Did you get a chance to stroll down the Malecon "sea wall" towards the "Old" Habana Polo Club and Marina Hemingway ? Mostly people fishing along the wall and out a bit in inflated tires during the day and well into the night.

I'm sure the cruise-liners out of Ft Laud are going to make a huge impact on the economy.
Habana and Cubana are on the verge of booming with tourista Americano dollares compared to their dreaded rouble Russian past.
Those beautiful young claro and brown chicas are going to get very expensive.

Before there was Vegas it was all about Habana. "Che who ?"

----------

